# Michiana area club



## DasDub8 (Jul 28, 2010)

My friend and I have seen people with Audi's and VW's in the area and we always have questions about what to do next with our car, where to get the best deal, why is one thing better than another and so we started a facebook page for people to network in the Michiana area. If you are interested please find us "Michiana VW/Audi club" We have a meet and cruise planned for September 18th so please see all details on our page. Have a great day.

DasDub8


----------

